# Question for Jeff.........again!



## alparent (Jul 14, 2006)

Is there anything out there that could help us doing group purchases?
Something like a shopping cart that would keep track of who wants what and who sent money and who didn't.

Again..........if I'm not making any sens......just ignore me!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 14, 2006)

Jeff,

Could he post an excel spreadsheet and let everyone enter their own???

(remember I am "computer challenged", not dumb!)


----------



## Ron Mc (Jul 14, 2006)

This could easily be done if you incorporate your own website into the Bulk Buy. Just add an additional page that includes the items that are included and a secure shopping cart.
Thus the individual buyers would pay for what they want and you will have convenient records in the form of packing slips.


----------



## jeff (Jul 14, 2006)

The PayPal shopping cart is one of the easiest to use. The person running the bulk buy could create the page, and I'd be happy to host it on our server. There are plenty of examples on how to use the PP cart.  The advantage of that over a spreadsheet or the like is that the funds get committed at the time of purchase.


----------



## Monty (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />This could easily be done if you incorporate your own website into the Bulk Buy. Just add an additional page that includes the items that are included and a secure shopping cart.
> Thus the individual buyers would pay for what they want and you will have convenient records in the form of packing slips.


This is exactly what I did on this past pen box buy. I went into Paypal and used their system to create the page.


----------

